# Saturday Watch



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Can't believe that no one has started this yet :huh:

So here goes!

Aerowatch 78/100










Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

having a change from seiko's ,so wearing this.










jason.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Is everyone feeling ok? 11am and only 2 watches shown so far :huh:

I'm up late after a rather late & hevy night last night, and wearing the Kontiki Super

_Eterna Kontiki Super IDF issue_


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nothing new for me....it's still the Vixa!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot on brown Herzog this morning:










Cheers


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jbw said:


> Nothing new for me....it's still the Vixa!


Nice distressed strap :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hanowa for me today.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

This for me today.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

michaelh said:


> This for me today.


I bought one of these myself for a bit of a project...I took the movement and dial out and put it in a Citizen case!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

jbw said:


> I bought one of these myself for a bit of a project...I took the movement and dial out and put it in a Citizen case!


Looking good!! Well done.

Mark


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

As of five minutes ago I'm down to two watches :death: - Still got this beauty thankfully ... Paul


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

In a similar vein to michaelh's post, been wearing this Steinhart Aviation on a nut brown Toshi for the past few days










Nick

Note to self; grow some arm hair and moisturise :lol: .


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Is everyone feeling ok? 11am and only 2 watches shown so far :huh:
> 
> I'm up late after a rather late & hevy night last night, and wearing the Kontiki Super
> 
> _Eterna Kontiki Super IDF issue_


*Lovely!*

*I think IÂ´ll wear the OM today*


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Sparky said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one of these myself for a bit of a project...I took the movement and dial out and put it in a Citizen case!
> ...


I like that was it easy to do????


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm wear testing a LIP Nautic-Ski all weekend...very similar to this one below, just a slightly different dial:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Well done jbw ! Excellent.

O&W Cougar again for me.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

skyMAX08 said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > jbw said:
> ...


Yes it was an exact fit...i just had to cut down a plastic retaining ring to hold the movement.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Another Pic.


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

jbw said:


> skyMAX08 said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky said:
> ...


might give that a go cos it looks good :lol:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Some nice kit again,Rolex GMT ceramic at the mo.

Martin


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

mart broad said:


> Some nice kit again,Rolex GMT ceramic at the mo.
> 
> Martin


Perfection !!! Great Pic too.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This one today.

Sorry I've used your photo Jon.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Started with MP2801










Master Grande Taille for the rest of the day


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

007 & orange










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Having not worn the M4 for a bit I thought I'd give it some air today. Makes you realise what good watches they are. Sometimes wish I'd got the M5 though.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one for me...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Back to the LV today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Decided to go Damasko today:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Giving the Doxa Caribbean GMT a run out today.

Alasdair


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Started off with the DA36 this morning, but the orange BR look seems to be exerting a strong influence here today, so I'm game to go with the flow....










I only wore it for a few hours yesterday before switching back to the DA36, and was half expecting it to have stopped this morning, but it was still merrily ticking away. I'm well impressed with the efficiency and power reserve of the automatic winding mechanism; also the accuracy, +4 secs since yesterday  .


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

hotmog said:


> Started off with the DA36 this morning, but the orange BR look seems to be exerting a strong influence here today, so I'm game to go with the flow....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look really good with the BR style dial & hands...I am Just waiting to see if they decide to do this to the SKX007..That would look cool!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

From one hand-wound to another:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

the dome today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been really boring and going with the Sub again :huh:


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Today I decided to go for the hummer


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

BR 02


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been wearing this


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still working nights :sleepy:

So again it was my `NDW` (Night Duty Watch) while at work...

*Glycine Incursore, 3804.15 S-D, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*










This when I got home while having breakfast & sleeping...

*Orient CEM65006D EM85CS 21 Jewels*










When I got up I briefly put this on ...

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels.*










But I wasn`t awake properly :yawn:

So swapped over to this as I kept bumping into things 

*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90`s*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Ive been wearing a seiko 007 most of the day on nato with no pics... and went to the game with a WIS mate.. but some annoying girls sat in front is us with pom poms... sigh... until someone scored... then it was much better


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Well Ive been wearing a seiko 007 most of the day on nato with no pics... and went to the game with a WIS mate.. but some annoying girls sat in front is us with pom poms... sigh... until someone scored... then it was much better


and I don't suppose you have pics of that either? sigh.... :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Well Ive been wearing a seiko 007 most of the day on nato with no pics... and went to the game with a WIS mate.. but some annoying girls sat in front is us with pom poms... sigh... until someone scored... then it was much better
> ...


..pics of the pom poms or the score :lol:

Did you mention what game it was - I assume someone didn't score with the girl :blink:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been wearing this most of the day after Stu kindly returned it yesterday










But I've now switched to a new arrival










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> I've been wearing this most of the day after Stu kindly returned it yesterday


 :jawdrop: that I do like


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> But I've now switched to a new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hummuna hummuna. :wub:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > But I've now switched to a new arrival
> ...


Woaaaooohh..........seen a few of these around now.......they look so well made.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Doing BM today...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oi ...Whats with the crop....? :cry2:

I feel like Ive been dumped and been cut outof the family photos... 

Ive been wearing mine today too so we could have a joint photo


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Bit late to the party today, but been wearing this


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Oi ...Whats with the crop....? :cry2:
> 
> I feel like Ive been dumped and been cut outof the family photos...
> 
> Ive been wearing mine today too so we could have a joint photo


Better?

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL & Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL on Toshi Straps*










(photo taken while 710s were napping - no husbands were hurt during the making of this photo)


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Oi ...Whats with the crop....? :cry2:
> ...


Always on the lookout for a nice pair by the pool! :blink:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jbw said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Has someone already pointed out the dates thing??


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

hippo said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


probably jet lag :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

hippo said:


> Has someone already pointed out the dates thing??


It wasn't a date...we're just friends.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


The pom poms of course - who's interested in the score? :lol:

changed over to this for the evening

_Omega Constellation Megasonic_


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Russ said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Agent orange said:
> ...


Thanks guys and yes it's incredibly well made and keeping exceptional time too. Omega really knew what they were doing around this period :yes:. A quick pic of the side profile, I love the slope reminds me of cheese :chef:.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Glad you like it Gary!



Agent orange said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Changed into this one, as I haven't worn it for ages


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Er Manly won, trouncing the Warriors.. but for me and my mate the girls won all the prizes... I do have a crappy mobile phone vid or two... will upload in the week... :tongue2:


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Mutley, where di you get that strap - looks awesome.

Impster



mutley said:


> 007 & orange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

